# Browser keeps redirecting me to other stupid pages



## afflictedd2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am using google chrome in my macbook pro,
but the whenever I search something in google and 
click on some of the links I get redirected to annoying
pages like:

http://www.break.com/index/?utm_sou...rm=54&p_id=1003&ch=4&f1=54&brkref=jema-can-pr

and an annoying webpage that says I won something
from facebook.

Anyone know of stuff to remove this spyware/browser hijacker?

Any help appreciated,

Ted.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 18, 2011)

What version of OS X are you using?

You may have gotten the "DNSChanger" trojan installed.  Do you ever remember visiting a website that asked you to download and install a Quicktime codec to properly view the page?  If so, did you do it?

If so again, try the following program:

http://www.dnschanger.com/

You'll want to download the "DNSChanger Removal Tool" and see if that helps.


----------



## afflictedd2 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I did what you just described a while ago.
I'll try that DNSTrojan removal tool. Thanks for
your help.

Actually, I just tried it. It does not detect a DNSChanger
trojan, so it is probably a different bug.

Ted.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmm... strange.

Can you look in your System Preferences, under Network, for your connection method (AirPort, ethernet, etc.) and see what your "DNS Servers" are set to, if any?

Which browser are you using -- Safari, Chrome, Firefox, Opera, etc?


----------



## jbarley (Mar 18, 2011)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Which browser are you using -- Safari, Chrome, Firefox, Opera, etc?



1st line of the OP's opening post...

"I am using google chrome in my macbook pro"


----------



## afflictedd2 (Mar 26, 2011)

I see the following DNS Servers:
213.109.65.43
213.109.72.201

Search Domains:
phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Some of the pages that seem to redirect me:

http://apps.facebook.com/cityville/...crt=CV_Acq_IntlTier1_Eng-Speaking_20101112_CA

Anywhere else where the problem could be at?

Ted


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 27, 2011)

Try the DNChanger Removal Tool along with the Boonana Trojan Horse Removal Tool. It looks like you were suckered in getting a Trojan.

If never find anything go back into System Preferences->Network pane, Advanced button, DND tab and delete what is there and put in only the IP of your router's IP address. Then in your router put in the IP address for DNS of OpenDNS (they have an instructional video) and see if that helps.


----------



## afflictedd2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi SatComer,

I tried what you told me to, but I don't see how I can remove the ip addresses that are listed under the DNS; I cannot even select them. Unless you really mean DND, but there is no such tab from what I see.

Anyway, I have also noticed that I do not get this problem when I am at the university, but when I am at home, which makes it sound like something is attacking the router, is this possible?

Ted


----------



## djackmac (Mar 30, 2011)

afflictedd2 said:


> Anyway, I have also noticed that I do not get this problem when I am at the university, but when I am at home, which makes it sound like something is attacking the router, is this possible?



Yeah, it is possible. I'd do a soft reset on the router first. I've heard in some instances that's all that's needed. If that doesn't work then there is always the hard reset option.


----------

